# Tropical Fruit wine.



## jojoscoot (Nov 2, 2011)

I am not one to sit on the edge of the pool and dip my toes in the water. Rather i like to dive in head first and learn what i can the hard way. That being said I just racked my first batch of C3Pee0 (Thanks Danger) into the secondary. I looked down into my primary and thought to myself "there is still a lot goin on down there"! Unable to resist the urge i covered the slurry back up and ran to the fruit market with no plan other than i wanted something 'tropical'

This is my recipe for 3gal. tropical fruit wine 
3lb strawberries
4lb valencia oranges
3lb Dole canned pineapple
2.5lb Kiwi fruit
5lb Cane sugar
1tsp Energizer
2tsp Nutrient
1/4 tsp Tannin
Pectic Enzyme

I cleaned all the fruit ,cut it up, and threw it all together in my must bag in a stock pot. I added 1 gal water and 1 campden tab and let it sit for approx 18 hrs. I then smashed the must bag well and added everything into the primary with the slurry. 

I stared 1Gal water heating on the stove and dissolved the 5lb sugar into that. After letting that cool i added it to the primary and stirred very well.

I took an initial SG reading of 1.080 and covered with a towel. The Ferment was bubbling some within 30 mins.


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't think you have enough fruit for 3 gallons


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 2, 2011)

really? 12.5lbs total...... what would you have recommended for 3 gals in this style/flavor? I assumed that the citrus fruits would have a strong flavor in the finished product......is this a poor assumption? :<


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, Strawberry is mostly water. So, 6-8#'s per gallon
Pineapple s/b 5-6# per gal
Oranges same


----------



## jojoscoot (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow.....I was basing my lbs. off recipes on ECKraus website ....... suggests 18lbs strawberries and 15 lbs pineapple for 5 gallon batches respectively so i took a stab at 12lbs fruit for 3gals . will i be able to correct the lack of fruit flavor by backsweetening say with a concentrate in the end?


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes.
the more the more body and flavor. F-pac are needed in ALL fruit wines. 
( I make a ton of fruit wines) ask around.


----------

